# Have you ever seen a UFO ?



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I had one experience in my life, that has always made me wonder..........

I was playing old timer hockey, and returning home late one night from a game.

I was driving in the dark on a 2 lane highway.........dipping up and down with the hills and valleys.

I had traveled the highway many times and knew it quite well.

I came up from a dip in the road and saw what looked like a control tower.......interior lights on and people moving around inside..........and then I went down into another dip in the road.

I thought it must be some kind of agriculture tower..........transport hub...........something that I had failed to notice before. (which was pretty much impossible).

When I came back up out of the dip...................there was nothing there. Total dark and no lights.

I can't explain it to this day. I know what I saw and am sure something was there and then vanished.

There is an airport within a few miles of there............so maybe somehow the image was transferred or something.

I have no idea what it was.

Have you ever seen something similar ?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Careful ... you might make it to the Conspiracy Theorists' list on CMF. :biggrin:


----------



## LBCfan (Jan 13, 2011)

Not since I gave up acid


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

If you mean an "unidentified" (by me) flying object, then yes...several times.

I remember once seeing something, I couldn't understand why it appeared to be getting bigger and bigger...the it hit me.

(Old joke)

There are many times I see things I cant identify immediately, but that doesn't mean the same thing as alien encounter.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Careful ... you might make it to the Conspiracy Theorists' list on CMF. :biggrin:


Or maybe he was hallucinating after that whack on his head while playing old timer hockey. :biggrin:


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Now that's a very plausible theory! :biggrin:


----------



## peterk (May 16, 2010)

Last month at the funeral one of my grandpa's octogenarian friends cornered me and demanded I tell him about my UFO experiences. According to him, Alberta is a hotbed for UFO sightings. Being a resident, he naturally expected that I would have some local on-the-ground secret information that may not of been available in his books... Before my understanding of what the conversation was about set it he just kept repeating in a heavy European accent "oo effth hoh, oo effth hoh!" louder and louder as others around the table starred at me wondering what all the shouting was about.


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

There is the Ufo landing pad in St paul Alberta. Never been used, good tax dollar investment.


----------



## HaroldCrump (Jun 10, 2009)

sags said:


> I came up from a dip in the road and saw what looked like a control tower.......interior lights on and people moving around inside..........and then I went down into another dip in the road.


Was this during the Cold War years?
If so, it could be some sort of covert govt. research lab.
The tower was obviously subterranean, with a built-in mechanism to surface when required.
Kinda like a Bond villain's hideout.

You should watch this documentary:


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Hahaha...........don't know what it was, but when I told the guys at the next game..........they all moved away from me on the bench.

And then I told them about the police, military, astronauts, pilots, and just plain ordinary regular folks who had also seen something in the sky from time to time, and that they didn't know what it was..............and they all moved back beside me again.

We sat there talking about UFOs, alien abductions, Area 51, the magic bullet in the JFK assassination, and were having a wonderful time of it.......until the referee came over and he said......

"Are you guys going to get out on the ice and play or what" ?


----------



## mrPPincer (Nov 21, 2011)

..and you can get.. 
nice Arlo Guthrie reference, brings back happy memories to this 60's kid
For anybody don't know here's a link to the song, 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m57gzA2JCcM


----------



## Rusty O'Toole (Feb 1, 2012)

Possibly a mirage/temperature inversion? Just a suggestion.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Rusty O'Toole said:


> Possibly a mirage/temperature inversion? Just a suggestion.


Probably closer to what it may have been.

Superior Mirage:


> visible even though the object is actually located below the geometric horizon (the line of sight drawn from our eye tangent to the surface of the earth);
> lifted well above its actual position -- for example, a boat appearing to sail in the clouds;
> inverted from its normal image;
> multiplied and either upright or inverted;
> ...





> *Night-Time Mirages*
> 
> We tend to observe mirages most often during the daylight, but superior mirage conditions commonly occur during the night. Indeed, inversion formation is much more frequent during the night hours, at times occurring nightly for long stretches. The advent and spread of artificial light sources during the twentieth century, particularly moving light sources such as the headlights of cars and trucks, can produce some interesting visions.
> 
> For example, the superior mirage could be the source for many nighttime UFO sightings.


However, if the OP would have seen green men on the highway forcing him to slam on his brakes, then more than likely it could have been a real UFO sighting. :biggrin:
http://www.islandnet.com/~see/weather/elements/supmrge.htm


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Question.... with the huge number of cellphone cameras now, compared with 20-30 years ago, is there a commensurate huge increase in the number of UFO pictures released?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

^ Most definitely - just check the internet, particularly Youtube. Too bad no-one post selfies with little green men or maybe there are already with those reality star-celebraties? :eek2:

As for the question of whether "aliens (not the earth-type)" exists or not, I'm the camp that we are not alone. And I recall in an article even Dr. Stephen Hawking suggested we don't mess around with them when they do decide to take up permanent residency on earth.


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

To Steve's point, has there been an increase in any sort of convincing photographic evidence? I don't believe so.

To answer the question, no. But I'm also not convinced we're alone.


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ^ Most definitely - just check the internet, particularly Youtube. Too bad no-one post selfies with little green men or maybe there are already with those reality star-celebraties? :eek2:
> 
> As for the question of whether "aliens (not the earth-type)" exists or not, I'm the camp that we are not alone. And I recall in an article even Dr. Stephen Hawking suggested we don't mess around with them when they do decide to take up permanent residency on earth.


There are already what seems to be UFO landing strips in Peru..(Nazca Lines)..so it is possible they have been here before
and come around now and then to check up on us. Check out the pictures of the landing strips in China.
http://www.world-mysteries.com/mpl_1.htm

And lets not forget Area 51 in the Nevada desert..off limits to civilians. Purported to have the remains of a 1947 alien crash landing.



> A UFO crashed northwest of Roswell, New Mexico, in the summer of 1947. The military acted quickly and efficiently to recover the debris after its existence was reported by a ranch hand. The debris, unlike anything these highly trained men had ever seen, was flown without delay to at least three government installations. A cover story was concocted to explain away the debris and the flurry of activity. It was explained that a weather balloon, one with a new radiosonde target device, had been found and temporarily confused the personnel of the 509th Bomb Group. Government officials took reporters' notes from their desks and warned a radio reporter not to play a recorded interview with the ranch hand. The men who took part in the recovery were told never to talk about the incident. And with a whimper, not a bang, the Roswell event faded quickly from public view and press scrutiny.





> In the video interview with Patterson, Bushman opened up about what he did in Area 51, *reverse-engineering alien UFO technology for the military*. He added that aliens themselves have worked in the military base, sometimes dying inside Area 51.





> The notion of aliens in Area 51 is not a new topic, but Bushman has a few additions; one of which is that *aliens in the base are from Quintumnia, a planet located 45 years away from Earth.* They used saucer-shaped aircraft measuring 38 feet in diameter.





> Most of the aliens that Bushman encountered, he said, were quite friendly, but there were those that weren't. In fact, 19 people died defending themselves from aliens, according to the former research engineer. He called the good guys "wranglers" and the bad guys "rustlers."


So there you go...American gun culture again : as the spokesman for the NRA announced a couple years ago.."the only way
to stop a "bad alien" with a (ray) gun...is a "good alien" with a (ray) gun.":biggrin:


----------



## cainvest (May 1, 2013)

Being involved in astronomy takes me out to remote middle of nowhere places often in order to get to a dark sky nearly free from light polution. On a number of occasions I've seen and heard UFOs which can be quite distracting but every once in a while (without a camera of course) I get lucky enough to get a glimpse or even a "too close for comfort" view of these UFOs. One night a particular I got about 15 feet away from one and with a quick click to turn on my large maglite it was confirmed .... sure enough this UFO (unidentified furry object) was indeed a fox sneaking up on me in the complete darkness. My attempts to communicate with it did not seem to work but it did stick around for the rest of the night observing me from a safer distance.


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> There are already what seems to be UFO landing strips in Peru..(Nazca Lines)..so it is possible they have been here before
> and come around now and then to check up on us. Check out the pictures of the landing strips in China.
> http://www.world-mysteries.com/mpl_1.htm ...


 ... ah, yes, the Nazca Lines ...can't view the link from work though (access-denied) but will do later.



> ... So there you go...American gun culture again : as the spokesman for the NRA announced a couple years ago.."the only way
> to stop a "bad alien" with a (ray) gun...is a "good alien" with a (ray) gun.":biggrin:


 ... shhhh...forum's area rule #6.




> *cainvest:* ... sure enough this UFO (unidentified furry object) was indeed a *fox* sneaking up on me in the complete darkness. ...


 ... no, yours was a IFO (identified furry object) so guys, please stay on topic, for sags' sakes. :biggrin:


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ... shhhh...forum's area rule #6.


LOL. Just ask Gibor for a reminder. layful:


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Beaver101 said:


> ..
> ... shhhh...forum's area rule #6.


Ah yes I remember all the commotion back then..doesn't take much..but this was meant as a joke...note the smiley.
Besides..where are those "Men in Black" when you need them to take care of these aliens..that continue to visit
us, taken over our bodies?


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

carverman said:


> Ah yes I remember all the commotion back then..doesn't take much..but this was meant as a joke...note the smiley.


 .. yes, when do you never ever joke? Let me guess ... until they remove the :biggrin: ...?

:biggrin: x 2 or SkyFall's version - joke joke ... ROFL ....


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

Hmmm ... now to debunking the myths of ET/UFOS/Aliens ... by scientists ...?

*Dialing ET, but maybe getting Klingons: Scientists debate sending out signals for alien life*

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/dialing-et-maybe-getting-klingons-scientists-debate-sending-183850366.html



> SAN JOSE, Calif. - Astronomers have their own version of the single person's dilemma: Do you wait by the phone for a call from that certain someone? Or do you make the call yourself and risk getting shot down?
> 
> Instead of love, of course, astronomers are looking for alien life, and for decades, they have sat by their telescopes, waiting to hear from E.T. It didn't happen, and so now some of them want to beam messages out into the void and invite the closest few thousand worlds to chat or even visit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Just a Guy (Mar 27, 2012)

The idea of seti may be fundamentally flawed. Yes, there was a time when we blasted radio/TV signals out into space for all to hear, but that may turn out to be a very small window of time in our evolution. Looking at the way technology is going, over the air broadcasts are quickly going the way of the dinosaur...chances are, it'll stop completely within the next century, so their assumption that a civilization would continue to broadcast after the discovery may be incorrect. The odds of "tuning in" to such a broadcast may be as rare as finding another civilization in the first place, maybe even rarer...


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Not quite a UFO, but my mother-in-law spoke of when as kids in northern Mb (Brochet) they were travelling from camp to camp (her people were Dene/Chippaweyan) and were followed by bearded scruffy "men" who would steal food etc...Finally the group banded together and with their rifles scared off the strangers.
In their language they had a name like Yeti or Bigfoot to describe these visitors.

I've often wondered if they were simply slightly bushed prospectors living alone or lost in the north. At one time many bachelor types travelled the north trapping and prospecting truly living off the land. Such an existence while a tad romantic would eventually make them bushed-lost souls!


----------



## carverman (Nov 8, 2010)

Islenska said:


> I've often wondered if they were simply slightly bushed prospectors living alone or lost in the north. At one time many bachelor types travelled the north trapping and prospecting truly living off the land. Such an existence while a tad romantic would eventually make them bushed-lost souls!


I don't think that "mad trappers" hardly count as Aliens from UFOs, Islenska.:biggrin:
I can't see that their survival in the temperatures of our winters up north would be considered "romantic", unless they can write a novel at the same time in their meager existance, like Grey Owl, or Doctor Zhivago...etc.

Then there are the more scarier kinds like "Mad Trapper of Rat River" (Albert Johnson) of the Yukon that took a team of mounties to bring him to "justice', but he eluded all their efforts and in the end succumbed to gun shot wounds.
They found his remains much later, and through forensics identified him as 'their man", but his true identity was never discovered.

Certainly a legend of the Yukon, but I wouldn't say his life was "romantic" by any stretch of the imagination.
See Wiki "Albert Johnson (Criminal) for more on his story.


----------



## devankline (Feb 10, 2015)

When I was young I saw both UFOs, ghost and a plethora of seemingly supernatural things, but I wasn't the most sensible person back then so I can't exactly say that I believe my eyes the least. Slightly off topic, but I still get auditory hallucinations oftentimes when I get my migraines


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

> I had one experience in my life, that has always made me wonder..........


just some Russian spies


----------



## gibor365 (Apr 1, 2011)

The best UFO that I've ever seen


----------



## Islenska (May 4, 2011)

Interesting you mention the Mad Trapper ,Carver, apparently on his way west he spent part of a winter here in The Pas, not much is known except that he did some trapping in these locales and sold a bit of fur.

One strange dude and as far as is known his true identity has not been established.

In the 20's The Pas was considered "Gateway to the North", many used this as a jump off spot for supplies, a wild weekend before heading hither and thither.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

I suppose the President of the USA would extent our greetings to any aliens who arrived.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Reviving a thread from 2015.

They are real and the US has known about them. It sounds like they outmatched the US military and it was never resolved who/what they were.

https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/12/16/pentagon-ufo-search-harry-reid-216111


----------



## Beaver101 (Nov 14, 2011)

sags said:


> Reviving a thread from 2015.
> 
> They are real and the US has known about them. *It sounds like they outmatched the US military and it was never resolved who/what they were.*
> 
> https://www.politico.com/magazine/story/2017/12/16/pentagon-ufo-search-harry-reid-216111


 ... I think they're amongst us already, walking on earth, morphed as politicians ... err, humans.


----------



## james4beach (Nov 15, 2012)

I have not seen any UFOs myself, but this object recently spotted in our solar system -- Oumuamua -- is quite interesting. It is the first interstellar object we've ever seen (meaning it came from beyond our solar system) and the shape is also unlike anything we've ever seen. It's elongated, like a cigar.

Those "firsts" make it very notable, and astronomers are looking into whether there are signs this could be an alien spacecraft. As in, real scientists are looking into that possibility. Just think of what it would look like if an alien spacecraft came zipping through the solar system. It really would look like this.

It approached us very fast and passed awfully close to Earth (much closer than Mars is to us). We also didn't even notice it until after it had flown by.

http://canadianmoneyforum.com/showthread.php/125002-Oumuamua-is-from-another-star-system
https://www.space.com/39100-interstellar-object-oumuamua-alien-life-search.html


----------



## TomB16 (Jun 8, 2014)

I watched a snake eat a gopher, once.


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

Trump could be an alien............a vile creature with an insatiable appetite for Fox News.


----------



## Mukhang pera (Feb 26, 2016)

james4beach said:


> I have not seen any UFOs myself, but this object recently spotted in our solar system -- Oumuamua -- is quite interesting. It is the first interstellar object we've ever seen (meaning it came from beyond our solar system) and the shape is also unlike anything we've ever seen. It's elongated, like a cigar.


It passed over the B.C. coast last night. But it's not gone. Repent sinners. This thing is not up to any good. Captain Kirk can tell about that.

Here's a pic I took with my cell phone:

http://www.notsomuchtheneutralzone.com/wp-content/uploads/2016/06/cream-horn.jpg


----------



## sags (May 15, 2010)

The Pentagon released some video of a US navy fighter filming a UFO. 

The cockpit audio reveals there was "a fleet" of the objects that were performing aerobatics that are impossible with our technology.

The former head of the top secret program says there was overwhelming evidence supporting that UFO's were alien life forms.


----------



## olivaw (Nov 21, 2010)

Our galaxy is 13.6 billion years old, plenty of time for one or more spacefaring civilizations to develop the technology to expand throughout the galaxy. 



> It's been a hundred years since Fermi, an icon of physics, was born (and nearly a half-century since he died). He's best remembered for building a working atomic reactor in a squash court. But in 1950, Fermi made a seemingly innocuous lunchtime remark that has caught and held the attention of every SETI researcher since. (How many luncheon quips have you made with similar consequence?)
> 
> The remark came while Fermi was discussing with his mealtime mates the possibility that many sophisticated societies populate the Galaxy. They thought it reasonable to assume that we have a lot of cosmic company. But somewhere between one sentence and the next, Fermi's supple brain realized that if this was true, it implied something profound. If there are really a lot of alien societies, then some of them might have spread out.


https://www.seti.org/seti-institute/project/details/fermi-paradox 


This guy is not a scientist, but he is pretty good at explaining things.


----------



## Pluto (Sep 12, 2013)

Given that the fastest thing in the universe is apparently light, and light from the stars takes billions of years to reach us, how would some aliens get here, and return
before dying? too far fetched for me.


----------



## steve41 (Apr 18, 2009)

Here's my take..... There are approximately 1.75 gazillion cell phones (with cameras) wandering around the cities, farms and forests, stuck in backpacks and pockets. Do we see aliens and UFOs plastered all over the mainstream media?


----------



## Koogie (Dec 15, 2014)

It's clearly all bullsh*t.Elvis told me that the other day when I ran into him in Collingwood.


----------



## jargey3000 (Jan 25, 2011)

...aliens killed Kennedy, Elvis and Diana .... and it's all been covered up! ...it's TRUE I tell ya!!


----------



## Metaz (Jan 12, 2018)

I guess Elon Musk will see in the up coming days an UFO. :cupcake:


----------

